# Cheapest Acoustic Guitar Eva!



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

GI2020 121817-122117 CRAZY COUPONS

$69


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, 41"! It must be good!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> GI2020 121817-122117 CRAZY COUPONS
> 
> $69


@Steadfastly


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I bet it's up there with the Estaban guitar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Could be good for campfires... I mean playing at a campfire. For $70 WTF?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Could be good for campfires... ?


Ha! Starting one. 

It's the Neutral Edition!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We'll need to start a lot of campfires after the nukes go off.......that's if we're still alive of course.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I threw a classical guitar on a campfire once. They burn real good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I threw a classical guitar on a campfire once. They burn real good.


A sacrifice to the guitar gods.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> A sacrifice to the guitar gods.


It was more about the guitar being out of tune with itself all over the neck but I got it for Christmas when I was in grade 5; it cost 20 bucks and I took it everywhere in a green garbage bag for years after that so a better end than just being left to rot or eventually tossed in a dumpster.


----------

